# Ausrichtung der Anschlüsse vom Radiator



## M-R (2. Oktober 2015)

*Ausrichtung der Anschlüsse vom Radiator*

Hallo

Will in der Front meines corsair Obsidian 750D einen 280er Radiator verbauen. Hab den Radiator schon zu Hause liegen, aber ich weiß nicht was sinnvoller ist. Sind die Anschlüsse des Radiator besser oben oder unten, oder macht das überhaupt einen unterschied?

Edit: Ich denke sinnvoller ist es wenn der Anschluss oben ist, weil die Luftblasen ja auch nach oben steigen.
mfg


----------



## NatokWa (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Anschlüsse vom Radiator*

Jeder gute Radiator hat eine Entlüftungsschraube , und die ist am entgegengesetzten ende der Anschlüße , welches somit "Oben" ist . Es gibt zwar auch andere Methoden die letzte Luft raus zu kriegen , aber diese Schrauben sind meist das zuverläsigste Mittel .


----------



## M-R (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Anschlüsse vom Radiator*

Also mach ich die Anschlüsse unten hin und benutz die entlüftungsschraube zum entlüften richtig?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Anschlüsse vom Radiator*

Andersherum würde ich persönlich nicht empfehlen die Lüftungsschraube beim füllen der Kühlung herauszudrehen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das du dann verdammt viel Flüssigkeit benötigen würdest


----------



## Nachty (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Anschlüsse vom Radiator*

Die Entlüftungsschraube sollte unten liegen dort kommt dann ein extra Anschluss zum Wasser ablassen rein, wenn dies gewünscht ist oder auch nicht, das entlüften selbst läuft durch den AgB. Die Anschlüsse für den Kreislauf liegen dann oben! Zumindest würde ich es so machen.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Anschlüsse vom Radiator*

und wie verhält sich Luft im Verhältnis zu Wasser? bzw. Warum sind wohl bei Heizkörpern die Entlüftungsschrauben oben?

Ich kann dich beruhigen du wirst mir Sicherheit in einem gefüllten Radiator niemals Luft am tiefsten Punkt haben^^


----------



## SpatteL (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Anschlüsse vom Radiator*

@TessaKavanagh:
Man dreht die Schraube dann ja auch nicht komplett raus, sondern nur soweit, das die Luft raus geht und sobald Wasser raus kommt, wieder zu.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Anschlüsse vom Radiator*



SpatteL schrieb:


> @TessaKavanagh:
> Man dreht die Schraube dann ja auch nicht komplett raus, sondern nur soweit, das die Luft raus geht und sobald Wasser raus kommt, wieder zu.



Du kannst die Schraube aufdrehen so wenig oder so viel du magst, da wird immer Wasser und keine Luft rauskommen. Luft sammelt sich nun einmal nicht am niedrigsten sondern am höchsten Punkt, das ist auch der Grund warum die Ozeane auf dem Erdboden und der Himmel darüber zu finden sind.
Würde sich die Luft am Boden eines Radiators sammeln, dann würde analog dazu auch das Mittelmeer fliegen und die Flugzeuge würden unter dem Meer am Himmel in der Straße von Gibraltar "fliegen".


----------



## BenRo (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Anschlüsse vom Radiator*

Ist das Entlüften des Radiators per Schraube eigentlich notwendig/sinnvoll? Habe das bisher nie gemacht und einfach über den AGB entlüftet. Das Entlüftungsprogramm der Aquastream hilft dabei ja ein bisschen.


----------



## Nachty (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Anschlüsse vom Radiator*

Dadurch entlüftet doch kein Mensch(ich verwende diese auch wenn sie Enlüftung heißt, um Wasser azublassen), aber wenn du das machen willst bitte, dafür ist doch der AGB da!


----------



## BenRo (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Anschlüsse vom Radiator*

Vertippt.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Anschlüsse vom Radiator*

Die Grundlegende Frage des TE war aber lediglich ob die Anschlüsse des Radiators nach oben oder nach unten gehören. Die einzig richtige Antwort darauf lautet, sie gehören dahin wo sie im Kreislauf/Gehäuse grade besser hinpassen. Es ist nämlich vollkommen wumpe ob die oben oder unten sind .
Allerdings ist eine Entlüftungsschraube zum entlüften (wie in #2 vorgeschlagen) unten nicht zweckgemäß verwendbar.


----------



## SpatteL (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Anschlüsse vom Radiator*



TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Du kannst die Schraube aufdrehen so wenig oder so viel du magst, da wird immer Wasser und keine Luft rauskommen. Luft sammelt sich nun einmal nicht am niedrigsten sondern am höchsten Punkt, das ist auch der Grund warum die Ozeane auf dem Erdboden und der Himmel darüber zu finden sind.
> Würde sich die Luft am Boden eines Radiators sammeln, dann würde analog dazu auch das Mittelmeer fliegen und die Flugzeuge würden unter dem Meer am Himmel in der Straße von Gibraltar "fliegen".


Ich glaube ich habe dein Post(#4) missverstanden.
Natürlich sammelt sich die Luft oben.


----------



## M-R (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Anschlüsse vom Radiator*

Da ich die entkpftungsschraube nicht nutzen kann wenn sie unten ist ( wegen zu wenig abstand zum Boden) kommt sie oben hin und dann kann sie auch ihren Job machen. 
Ergo die Anschlüssen kommen nach unten


----------



## Nachty (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ausrichtung der Anschlüsse vom Radiator*

Das System entlüftet sich doch selber also warum willst du da ne Wasserspielerei draus machen da wird nur alles nass! Und wenn die Anschlüsse oben sind entlüftet es sich besser als nach unten!


----------

